# Solid Jointer



## wwbob (Jul 12, 2010)

Is it tacky to ask what the price would be at say Amazon or the General International website. Why: as a newbee I don't have a feel for what is cheap and what is expensive. I usually have to do the search to determine a price then go, "Oh that's way out of my budget."

Just a thought.

Bob


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Not tacky at all; price determines almost everything I buy! I paid $630 plus another $60 for the mobile base.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Which is a little above mid range. Bottom of the 6" floor model jointer range is the Central Machinery 6", I would think top of the range would be the Powermatic…


----------



## wwbob (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks. I'm still using the High School as my workshop, but I like to know what my own shop would cost.

Bob


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

deke; I won't hate you…ok maybe just a little bit  Sounds like a great deal; I agree with you, GI makes good, solid tools which is part of their appeal to me.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Nice review!


----------

